# Worlds stupidest woman!!!!!!!



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

you know what my buddy just sent me this link and i do have to say this is the worlds stupidest woman!!!!! but this is just my opinion i want yours.....so figured i have to make this a vote thread and see what you think.....here is the link


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Before you guys say anything, that is NOT me. 
Any similarities are purely coincidental.


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

your not just messing with us are you D? lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Big D said:


> Before you guys say anything, that is NOT me.
> Any similarities are purely coincidental.


 
:haha: Your secret is safe with us.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

WOW.....


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW that's hilarious. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sad thing is, there are a lot of people like that in the US, and the Saddest thing is, THEY ALL CAN VOTE, and.. Guess who they voted for..............................


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Holly ****** wow dude is this woman serious????? The sign is there letting u know that deer cross the roads and to watch out for them. Wow. Now I see y Obama our president! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW thats all i can say about that.


----------



## Npate95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, she is obviously dumber than the deer she hit.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

:lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

someone voted no????? i sure hope they dont know anyone stupider than that........


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh we had a whole discussion about either stupid (like her) or naive (like me on here a few years back).


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Sad thing is, there are a lot of people like that in the US, and the Saddest thing is, THEY ALL CAN VOTE, and.. Guess who they voted for..............................


EXACTLY. 


Wow this has seriously got me wondering about people. All this lady needs to do is contact TLC and she will have a reality show like honey boo-boo.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Speaking of ole honey..




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

^bahahahahahaha





If you can't duck it... Leave it alone.


----------



## lilbrute85 (Aug 28, 2010)

That made my day hahahahaha


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

If it REALLY worked that way it would make hunting a lot easier!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Lonewolfe said:


> If it REALLY worked that way it would make hunting a lot easier!!!


Yes I wold put one by each one of my stands lol.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I remind you, these people can vote.... And I give you one guess which side they vote for.  It's what's wrong w/ our country. lol But seriously.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

WOW that's dumb... They took the second vid off the air...


----------



## joshwyle (Jul 25, 2011)

haha i think that was my mother-n-law. lol nah just kidding. funny stuff. u kno shes voting for obama


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

I think by watching that vid that it just made me dumber hahaha that women is an idiot


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

That is the most supidest woman ever!!!....Obama voter


----------

